

AOL Gets Into Q&A Business, Acquires Israel's Yedda - shayan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/11/aol-gets-into-qa-business-acquires-israels-yedda/

======
shayan
how hot is this market anyways, there seems to be way too many players in
there? and Google Answer and few other ones have already failed!

~~~
utnick
my google searches always seem to get driven to these kind of sites, so I bet
they draw a bunch eyeballs, the answers seem to be pretty terrible though in
general ( at least for technical ?s )

